# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كيفية تطويل الشعر

## الوسادة

*من منكن تريد شعرها أن يصل ركبتها تجرب هذه الوصفة .


هذه الوصفة تقوم على إطالة الشعر في زمن قياسي كبير

و أيضا يصبح كثيفا و ناعما .

الغريب فى هذه الوصفة انها بعيدة كل البعد عن البصل و الثوم

و حتي الزيوت !!!

* عشبة الياس أجل هذه العشبة مشهورة من زمن بعيد و

كانت أمهاتنا في القدم يستخدمنها بإنتظام .

* هذه العشبة موجودة عند جميع العطارين وتـكون مطحونه

* شكلها مثل السدر المطحون مع فرق في الريحه فقط .

*
*طريقة الاستعمال
*
*
1 - أثناء الليل و قبل النوم خذي مقدار منها و إخلطيه مع

قليل من الماء و إدهني به شعرك و إذهبي للنوم .

2 - فى الصبح إغسلي شعرك عادي و كرري الطريقة

يوميا .

3 - ليس شرطا أن تقومي بغسله كل يوم بشامبو .

4 - أروع ما به هو أنه عديم الرائحة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*رح أعملها 
مشكورة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وانا راح اجربها  :Smile: 
يسلمو يا عسولة

----------


## rand yanal

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو.. حلوه 

رح أعملها  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

